
FreeBSD cloud management with FiFo 0.9.3 - Licenser
https://blog.project-fifo.net/freebsd-in-fifo-0-9-3/
======
X86BSD
This is such great news! Spread far and wide! Well done and so many thanks to
the fifo folks! First rounds on me!

